# Terrible mishandle...



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

So I just dropped my Fire on the ground when trying to scoot it off my desk.  It is in a great Marware case, but the right corner cracked across the screen.  It must be on the inside, because the gorilla glass is still smooth.  To make matters worse, the touch screen is now completely unresponsive.

I have tried rebooting & plugging it in the computer with no luck at all.  Any suggestions or did I just break the best Christmas gift ever?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't sound like you have the accidental damage warranty? I suggest you call Kindle CS and ask for mercy...they may give you a break on a replacement. (Kindle CS: Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Definitely contact Kindle CS as Betsy said  I had a problem w/my Touch that I just got at Christmas...and they sent me a replacement free..even did overnight shipping for free..I just had to tell them the one I had just wasn't working anymore...no questions asked... they just sent the replacement..I'm sure they will do the same for you since you got it around the same time 

Good luck!


----------

